# Icd-9 - What is the correct way to code



## adslarsen (Nov 10, 2008)

What is the correct way to code SVT (Superficial Vein Thrombosis)?


----------



## Kumaran (Nov 11, 2008)

Hi,

           I think you are talking about Supraventricular tachycardia(SVT)- 427.89. If it is suprficial vein thrombosis they should mention the anatomic site and extremity.Hope this helps.


Thanks
Vallikumaran


----------



## Anna Weaver (Nov 11, 2008)

*Svt*



adslarsen said:


> What is the correct way to code SVT (Superficial Vein Thrombosis)?



Could it be a Subclavian vein thrombosis instead of superficial? There are about 5 different uses for SVT (3 of which are arrhythmia). 
It could be 444.89 Embolism or thrombosis of artery (if subclavian)
It could be 427.89 Cardiac dysrhythmia if Tachycardia
It could be 453.9 embolism and thrombosis of unspecified site (superficial vein thrombosis).
Would need more clarification of what the SVT acronym is.


----------

